# Best piece for pulled pork



## surgeboy (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi all this is the new guy or should I say one of the new guys, Anyway real happy to be here. Can someone tell me what is the best cut of pork for Pulled Pork? I always use just the loin but since I've been looking on the net all recipes call for the Butt. Is this for best results???


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jun 3, 2007)

From my experience the butt does produce the best pulled pork. I'm sure it's a matter of preference and you should try different cuts to see which you like best.


----------



## t-bone tim (Jun 3, 2007)

Surgeboy ,welcome aboard SMF, the best pieces of pork for pulling would be either the shoulderbutt and or the shoulder picnic, for flavor and money value, either one is great , I M H O.


----------



## linescum (Jun 3, 2007)

Barb,at the state finals swim meet 1975....oops!!!! a bone in shoulder cut seems to be the preference here anyways.. got some vac packed in the freezer just waiting for some amorosso rolls


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 3, 2007)

I use both the shoulder picnic or the Boston butt... I prefer the BB.


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 3, 2007)

Butt all the way....!!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jun 3, 2007)

Good advice from the folks.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi Surgeboy-

I use either Boston Butt or picnic shoulders. I think the shoulders are more juicey, but also more fatty.

It depends on which is cheaper at the time - lately it's been butts!


----------



## smokin for life (Jun 4, 2007)

I have only done picnic's but I have a butt (finally found one) waiting to do this weekend. I agree with Debi, there seems to be a lot of fat in the picnic shoulders.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 4, 2007)

Yes, there is alot of fat in the picnics... actually, alot of waste - i.e.:skin, fat, large bone - all adds up to more weight at the register!


----------



## hhersh (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi and welcome to SMF....I am a butt man myself. It seems to be more tender than the picnic............


----------



## jts70 (Jun 4, 2007)

I think the Boston is your best bet!


----------



## db bbq (Jun 4, 2007)

Butt for best results!!!


----------



## triple b (Jun 4, 2007)

I agree with all the people voting for the Butt!!
Less waste etc.


----------



## cheech (Jun 4, 2007)

Seem to have trouble finding butts around here, usually end up with a picnic and turns out great. Hope to find a butt soon


----------

